

How to cite a tweet (MLA) - joetyson
http://edudemic.com/2012/03/how-to-cite-a-tweet-in-academic-papers/

======
waiwai933
Interesting how MLA chose _Tweet_ over _Twitter_ at the end, as well as the
fact that the entire tweet is in the bibliography. I wonder at what limit that
including the entire content of something is reasonable (from the
bibliographic perspective, not the legal one).

I wish they'd have included a way to cite entire conversations conveniently
while they were at it, though.

------
science_robot
Why not use the tweet's ID? That would preserve the conversation/context as
well.

Also, I've seen the word "tweet" used to describe posts on Seiba Weibo. It's
possible that the term will be become ubiquitous to describe micro-blog posts.

EDIT: Reason for not using ID: no one knows if they're permanent.

------
178
I saw this some weeks ago and this proposed formats makes no sense to me. Why
the full text, but NO LINK? And 'tweet' instead of 'twitter' will just go away
once we have more of services we want to quote.

